# Fun with Italian chicks and cocaine.



## Sven (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey all, not posted much but I was telling a friend of a friend this story and thought you lot might find it amusing. 

I have a former girlfriend, like me she squatted and lived on the edge for a bit, but settled down and got a career job. She ran away from Parma in Italy, to east London. I never knew her then but I think she sounded like a terrible 17 year old. By her own admission, a host family had become sick of her drunk, drugged behavior and threw her arse out. Rather than go home to her catholic family, she just hung around squats and junkies. Alessia is her name, I am pretty sure she is still alive, and I hope she is. 

Unlike me, however, she did not want to stop regular drug use. We met in a nightclub, banged the night away. She was clearly fucked up but something about her dripped danger. 
It was nice to cut loose for a bit, I had been working in the bank at the head office for 4 years or so, having had a long lasting serious relationship with a really normal girl, after that ended I had stayed with a lazy stoner hippy woman. 

I was in the mood for some crazy action. Lazy stoners are boring and even I got sick of watching cartoons and doing her garden. 

The first night we had was mostly just noisy sex, fucked her in every hole around her apartment, 

We did some speed, smoked a few joints, then fucked until we realized it was hitting 6 pm and I had to go home to get ready to go back to the office. 

The next week, I went to find her two boroughs over, I found long ago that it's a good idea to keep fuck buddies and casual girlfriends out of town. 

So we go for pizza as its Saturday afternoon, as such the pubs are full cause of a football game. So in a pizza express, I was introduced to her sheer bat shit brand of violent insanity! 

She asked the waiter where in Italy the chef was from. Turns out he was from Poland. So calmly and rationally, she did a line of coke and tried to burst into the kitchen to "keeeeel the polish bastardi!" 

I managed to convince her to leave, leaving the poor minimum wage staff upset and re thinking their career choice of upmarket ish Pizza Hut. 

We went on a bit of a bar crawl and did a bit of coke from time to time, she introduced me to her dealer, bought more lottery ticket wrapped cheap London coke and went back to her place. We fucked again, but it lacked that raw intensity of the first time. 

Figuring shit had run its course, I left the next day. She asked me to upgrade her computer as we parted ways. 

Thinking that it would just be a case of slamming in a new graphics card and chipping, I agreed. Little did I know that it would lead to an on off volatile fuck buddy, semi girlfriend, who seemed to view me as a messed up replacement for her dead father. 

Oh and I should mention, she worked as a drugs counsellor.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 21, 2015)

One of my favorite narcotics for sure. My sister was just jumped and sexually assaulted by some piece of shit in Italy.


----------



## Sven (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I hope she recovers and they get the grease ball responsible. 

Unfortunately, even today, many European guys have a mentality of girls owing them sex. 

Or was this a random attack by an unknown assailant?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 21, 2015)

Precisely. Not raped though. Her pleading stopped him I guess. She's a college girl man never really traveled alone or experienced much extreme life. He hit her in the head twice and knocked her to the ground but he stopped I guess. Dad wants to pull a over produced liam nieson haha just kidding.


----------

